# Boycott all extremely racist threads



## uscitizen

I ma going to try to.  How about it?


----------



## Ringel05

Even this one?


----------



## uscitizen

huh?
How is it racist?


----------



## Ringel05

You used "extremely racist"..............


----------



## random3434

I'll just post bare chested gay men in them instead of boycotting them.


----------



## uscitizen

Good point EZ.

Let me rethink things and come up with a system similar to yours to burn those who had their hearts broken by a woman of color....
Or were rejected in the mens room.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> I'll just post bare chested gay men in them instead of boycotting them.




Why is that guy so lumpy looking?


----------



## Kat

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just post bare chested gay men in them instead of boycotting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that guy so lumpy looking?
Click to expand...


He's thinny.


----------



## Jon

uscitizen said:


> I ma going to try to.  How about it?



This thread is racist against racist threads. Boycotted.


----------



## George Costanza

uscitizen said:


> I ma going to try to.  How about it?



I'm with you.  Problem is, there are way too many people here who are, in fact, racists.  I don't think they are going to join our boycott.


----------



## Madeline

Racist threads and posts make my eyes bleed.  There are VERY few such USMB-ers I dun have on ignore.  I'm not gonna persuade anyone to stop the hate, as my reaction is usually quite violent.  I dun come to this board to be aggravated, so I just try not to see the crapola.


----------



## Kat

George Costanza said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ma going to try to.  How about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you.  Problem is, there are way too many people here who are, in fact, racists.  I don't think they are going to join our boycott.
Click to expand...


Do you really thing there are THAT many *true* racists here?


----------



## California Girl

Kat said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ma going to try to.  How about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you.  Problem is, there are way too many people here who are, in fact, racists.  I don't think they are going to join our boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really thing there are THAT many *true* racists here?
Click to expand...


No, there aren't. Classic example is Bass... can't count how many times that guy gets called a racist. Charlie is not a racist.


----------



## DrSporK

Do you know why people become racist and why membeship to hate groups rises? Because of retards who keep telling people that they are racist.

-SporK


----------



## Ringel05

DrSporK said:


> Do you know why people become racist and why membeship to hate groups rises? Because of retards who keep telling people that they are racist.
> 
> -SporK



You weren't exposed to gamma rays at one point in your life, were you?


----------



## Kat

Ringel05 said:


> DrSporK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why people become racist and why membeship to hate groups rises? Because of retards who keep telling people that they are racist.
> 
> -SporK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't exposed to gamma rays at one point in your life, were you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat

California Girl said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you.  Problem is, there are way too many people here who are, in fact, racists.  I don't think they are going to join our boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really thing there are THAT many *true* racists here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there aren't. Classic example is Bass... can't count how many times that guy gets called a racist. Charlie is not a racist.
Click to expand...


There are a lot of people here, and other places, that are called racist..just because it is the ''trend'' thing to do now days.
Due to that, true racism has been totally watered down.


----------



## Madeline

Ringel05 said:


> DrSporK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why people become racist and why membeship to hate groups rises? Because of retards who keep telling people that they are racist.
> 
> -SporK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't exposed to gamma rays at one point in your life, were you?
Click to expand...


I'm guessing logic is Sprokette's kryptonite, Ringel.


----------



## Madeline

Kat said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really thing there are THAT many *true* racists here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there aren't. Classic example is Bass... can't count how many times that guy gets called a racist. Charlie is not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people here, and other places, that are called racist..just because it is the ''trend'' thing to do now days.
> Due to that, true racism has been totally watered down.
Click to expand...


I dun know what you mean by "watered down", Kat.  The targets have shifted, to a degree...but the hate is as virilent as ever IMO.


----------



## Ringel05

Madeline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrSporK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why people become racist and why membeship to hate groups rises? Because of retards who keep telling people that they are racist.
> 
> -SporK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't exposed to gamma rays at one point in your life, were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing logic is Sprokette's kryptonite, Ringel.
Click to expand...


It's almost like every time he posts the message comes across as "Hulk SMASH!"


----------



## Picaro

George Costanza said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ma going to try to.  How about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you.  Problem is, there are way too many people here who are, in fact, racists.  I don't think they are going to join our boycott.
Click to expand...


I agree; there are way too many Obama Democrats here, and not enough real leftists and progressives.


----------



## Ringel05

Picaro said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ma going to try to.  How about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you.  Problem is, there are way too many people here who are, in fact, racists.  I don't think they are going to join our boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree; there are way too many Obama Democrats here, and not enough real leftists and progressives.
Click to expand...


----------



## goldcatt

Kat said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really thing there are THAT many *true* racists here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there aren't. Classic example is Bass... can't count how many times that guy gets called a racist. Charlie is not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people here, and other places, that are called racist..just because it is the ''trend'' thing to do now days.
> Due to that, true racism has been totally watered down.
Click to expand...


Heck, I've even been called a racist here.

Once.


----------



## goldcatt

Madeline said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there aren't. Classic example is Bass... can't count how many times that guy gets called a racist. Charlie is not a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people here, and other places, that are called racist..just because it is the ''trend'' thing to do now days.
> Due to that, true racism has been totally watered down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dun know what you mean by "watered down", Kat.  The targets have shifted, to a degree...but the hate is as virilent as ever IMO.
Click to expand...


Correct me if I'm wrong, Kat. But I think she means the term has lost its meaning. Some ijits seem to think any mention of race or anything related to it is "racism". It sort of takes a little of the focus off of true racism. Sort of like calling everyone a fascist and a Nazi desensitizes folks that little bit to what Nazis really stood for.


----------



## Picaro

> Correct me if I'm wrong, Kat. But I think she means *the term has lost its meaning.* Some ijits seem to think any mention of race or anything related to it is "racism". It sort of takes a little of the focus off of true racism. Sort of like calling everyone a fascist and a Nazi desensitizes folks that little bit to what Nazis really stood for.


Indeed. Same with Fascism, though most of those who think 'fascist' is an insult( it isn't necessarily an insult) aren't bright enough to know one of their favorite pols, FDR, was using fascist policies all three of his terms. That can be chalked up to ignorance.



> It sort of takes a little of the focus off of true racism.


Actually, it's an attempt to shut down legitimate discussion by invalidating their opponent's views, and in any case those throwing it around the most tend to be supporters of selective racism in the first place, as Obama obviously is, for example, and most Democrats, particularly those that support criminal illegal aliens rights to literally steal food off of blue collar american tables, for another, based merely on the fact that most of them are mestizos from Mexico, who have suddenly been designated a 'race', even though most of them self-identify as white,, except when it's more lucrative to identify as 'latino', that is, and Spanish culture is a European culture.


----------



## Ringel05

I'm a racist......


----------



## goldcatt

Picaro said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, Kat. But I think she means *the term has lost its meaning.* Some ijits seem to think any mention of race or anything related to it is "racism". It sort of takes a little of the focus off of true racism. Sort of like calling everyone a fascist and a Nazi desensitizes folks that little bit to what Nazis really stood for.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Same with Fascism, though most of those who think 'fascist' is an insult( it isn't necessarily an insult) aren't bright enough to know one of their favorite pols, FDR, was using fascist policies all three of his terms. That can be chalked up to ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sort of takes a little of the focus off of true racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's an attempt to shut down legitimate discussion by invalidating their opponent's views, and in any case those throwing it around the most tend to be supporters of selective racism in the first place, as Obama obviously is, for example, and most Democrats, particularly those that support criminal illegal aliens rights to literally steal food off of blue collar american tables, for another, based merely on the fact that most of them are mestizos from Mexico, who have suddenly been designated a 'race', even though most of them identify as white, and Spanish culture is a European culture.
Click to expand...


Good lord, not another one.

Is there a bumper sticker you haven't read?


----------



## Madeline

Picaro said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, Kat. But I think she means *the term has lost its meaning.* Some ijits seem to think any mention of race or anything related to it is "racism". It sort of takes a little of the focus off of true racism. Sort of like calling everyone a fascist and a Nazi desensitizes folks that little bit to what Nazis really stood for.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Same with Fascism, though most of those who think 'fascist' is an insult( it isn't necessarily an insult) aren't bright enough to know one of their favorite pols, FDR, was using fascist policies all three of his terms. That can be chalked up to ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sort of takes a little of the focus off of true racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's an attempt to shut down legitimate discussion by invalidating their opponent's views, and in any case those throwing it around the most tend to be supporters of selective racism in the first place, as Obama obviously is, for example, and most Democrats, particularly those that support criminal illegal aliens rights to literally steal food off of blue collar american tables, for another, based merely on the fact that most of them are mestizos from Mexico, who have suddenly been designated a 'race', even though most of them self-identify as white,, except when it's more lucrative to identify as 'latino', that is, and Spanish culture is a European culture.
Click to expand...


I'll tolerate the widest possible range of discussion.  For example, I'd be willing to discuss your willingness to label FDR a "fascist".  However, if the writer makes my eyes bleed, I place them on ignore.....reading 1,001 insult posts written by me would be no more fun for other USMB-ers than writing them would be for me.

I think racism is evil and should be denounced, vocally, no matter where it appears but I also dun think I need to seek it out.


----------



## bodecea

Echo Zulu said:


> I'll just post bare chested gay men in them instead of boycotting them.



That's a win, IMO.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Echo Zulu said:


> I'll just post bare chested gay men in them instead of boycotting them.



You sure he is gay?
He might just have an inner ear problem that is messing with  his balance.


----------



## Blagger

I wouldn't say I'm racist, I just fuckin' _hate_ pikeys. But, then again, nearly everyone in the UK does too.


----------



## Kat

goldcatt said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people here, and other places, that are called racist..just because it is the ''trend'' thing to do now days.
> Due to that, true racism has been totally watered down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun know what you mean by "watered down", Kat.  The targets have shifted, to a degree...but the hate is as virilent as ever IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, Kat. But I think she means the term has lost its meaning. Some ijits seem to think any mention of race or anything related to it is "racism". It sort of takes a little of the focus off of true racism. Sort of like calling everyone a fascist and a Nazi desensitizes folks that little bit to what Nazis really stood for.
Click to expand...



You would be exactly right.


----------



## GHook93

uscitizen said:


> I ma going to try to.  How about it?



So you will avoid some of your Jew hating thread?


----------



## MikeK

uscitizen said:


> I ma going to try to.  How about it?


I've been using this forum for several months now and I can't recall ever seeing a thread which I would say is "extremely racist."  In fact I can't say I've seen any threads which I might consider genuinely "racist."  

Inasmuch as the word "racist" has become so commonly used (and frequently misused) it would help if you told us specifically what you mean by "extremely racist."  

Give us an example.


----------



## Solace

What about only partially racist threads?


----------

